# Knife roll advice



## welshstar (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi

Its silly question time again.

I have about 9 great knives and i now find the need to occasionally transport them to either cook with or show off !!

Some have sayas but most dont, I need a basic knife roll that will work with the longer knives like my 270 yanagiba and 270 gyuto, my silly question is that it looks like in a knife roll there is contact between the different knives, this doesnt seem like a good thing, am i missing something ?

Could i get a few recommendations for basic rolls from Amazon that will fill my need to transport my set occasionally without any chance of them coming into contact with each other. Expansion upto maybe 15 knives might be prudent !!

Please exvuse my inexperience if i sound dumb on this issue, its beacuse i am !!!

Alan


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 12, 2012)

everything I have seen except from Global's the blades can end up sliding together. The Global's one had only enough room for 7 blades, but if you was to put other blades in it you had a chance of bending the blade. (I did) I got the Ultimate Edge from John, but it has a chance to have the blades connect. It has up 4 flaps filled with slots where you can put your handles in. My 300mm has no problem fitting in it either. Down side is it might be a little over your budget at around 100$. I highly recommend, exp. if you have some very nice knives.

You also can get a custom roll that has a leather cover so when it is rolled up there is no touching of blades.

Having had a few rolls I really don't like them. Most are cheaply made and well are cheap.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd keep an eye on ebay. Global rolls seem to come up pretty often. I have one but I'm not overly impressed by it, it needs replaced but I keep spending my money on knives


----------



## welshstar (Nov 12, 2012)

What are the options if rolls do appear to be damaging


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you have sayas for all your knives?


----------



## barramonday (Nov 12, 2012)

I've got an Ultimate edge , very good case . The advantage it has over rolls is the small footprint it takes up when open. You do need sayas though , for my knives that didn't come with them I fashion my own out foam core and fabric tape ( not pretty but functional ) . The saya on my 300mm yanagiba was a little too long but with 1.5 cm rounded off the tip fits perfectly.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 12, 2012)

You should think about contacting Steve Goodson. His rolls are very, very well made, and although they are not $25, his pricing seems very reasonable for what you can get.


----------



## heirkb (Nov 12, 2012)

I would either make or buy sheaths for your knives. You could send your knives to Eamon for sheaths. You could make them out of cardboard and a little tape. Or you could go to an art supply store to buy some 1/8"-ish basswood, some 1/16th" basswood, and some loctite wood glue to make sheaths like these: 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9148-First-Friction-Fit-Custom-Saya
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9137-Shibazi-210-Carbon-Cleaver-Re-handle-and-Saya
All I needed were the supplies listed, a rasp, and some sandpaper. That wood is thin enough to cut with a Swiss Army knife.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice rehandle on that small carbon cleaver.I used a Global bag at work to keep my good knives in,8 pocket .No room in it for anything but knives.Like the tight weave pockets in Global,instead of loose elastic rims found in most bags.Held 8 knives some wt. Saya's & other's wt. edge guard(I like the Mercer guards wt. flared lip.).It will not hold 8 saya blades,because the saya's are larger on top esp. 270 gyuto.I could fit a small carbon cleaver wt. edge guard.

I was lucky to have a drawer(shared)for sm.whips,spatula's etc.Did not leave knives in drawer because people always borrowing them.

I found out about the Ultimate Edge on this forum & bought it on Amazon.It holds alot,could be useful for someone who needs to carry more gear.I use it for class I teach at KCC,live near the school,so I walk over,nice that it has a shoulder strap.Esp. since it is a little heavy wt. Knives,Cleavers,Diamond plates,Strop,etc.

Plus I think a bag looks cool,I like the cloth patch on it(The Ultimate Edge)What could be better for a knife skills & sharpening class.:cool2:


----------



## miketayl0r (Nov 12, 2012)

I own a Ultimate Edge and it's seriously a great bag. There are enough pockets and knife slots to be considered a portable kitchen. Unfortunately I walk several blocks through downtown to and from work and when completely full can weigh up to 20+ pounds and tends to be on the large side. I have Recently been looking for a simple leather knife roll and stumbled upon Jaw leather goods. Hopefully my loved ones get the hint for the holidays!
-Mike


----------



## welshstar (Nov 12, 2012)

Does ultimate edge bag solve the issue of knives clashing ?


----------



## miketayl0r (Nov 12, 2012)

there are enough knife slots to space your knives and flaps that cover and hold knives in place. I would still recommend using sayas on all your knives


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 13, 2012)

welshstar said:


> Does ultimate edge bag solve the issue of knives clashing ?



full bag, without sayas there will be clashing, with a full bag. But there is enough room that with 7-10 knives there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes you need saya's or edge guards on all your blades in a bag,otherwise you have a sliced up bag.:cry:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had two Koobi's and an Ultimate Edge (as of most recent, others prior). I must disagree with the "great quality" comments. I don't find them built to last. If you load an Ultimate Edge down with a dozen knives and sayas, and fill the pockets with tools, AS WAS ITS INTENTION, lug to and from work everyday, open and close it continually; you will be lucky if it lasts a year. 

I'd like to find a roll made with seriously heavy duty canvas, and a hard core strap. Zippers, pouches, pockets, etc.. are less important.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say the Global is better quality,the pockets are the best & lasted a long time.Good bag if you are just carrying knives.It is a roll bag so it is compact as well.

Trouble is some cooks have to haul more gear,some use metal tool boxes,there are hard case knife boxes as well.I'm partial to bags.

I made a softer leather chisel roll for my Ice carving tools.Made a longer leather to hold long handle chisels,ends of handles sticking out of top.Would put the smaller chisel bag in the larger,& tie off wt.Heavy duty boot laces.

It worked well,was compact,could strap it on the back of my motorcycle,The outer bag took a beating but held up well,I used very heavy duty waxed stiching when I made the bag.Lasted over 25 yrs. of constant use.When I was carving for as many as 7 hotels,during busy season Nov.-Jan. never had a day off doing as many as 30 carvings in a week,plus full time job at Kahala.

Ice buss. went Kaput when Tuna Packers shut down and stopped making 300# blocks of Ice.


----------



## chudomir (Mar 6, 2013)

Leather and heavy duty canvas is what I'll go for.


----------



## azchef (Mar 9, 2013)

How do you start the sayas? I'm thinking of trying to make one. Could you message me


----------



## convis (Mar 10, 2013)

besides damaging bag and or knife, without sheath is just asking for you to slice the s*** out of yourself, 
pulling a knife out and slip and youre running your hand right along one of those edges.


----------



## kostantinos (Mar 10, 2013)

we should come up with a design and have a good craftsman make one for the KKF ,-leather and canvas gets my vote -

Designing the perfect roll will be a challenge , just because its a very personal choice just like knifes and tools ;still we can design something all together collectively that will fit 90% of the main needs .


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 10, 2013)

kostantinos said:


> we should come up with a design and have a good craftsman make one for the KKF ,-leather and canvas gets my vote -
> 
> Designing the perfect roll will be a challenge , just because its a very personal choice just like knifes and tools ;still we can design something all together collectively that will fit 90% of the main needs .



i agree this would be awesome.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 10, 2013)

i agree =D


----------



## azchef (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree with this I would buy one


kostantinos said:


> we should come up with a design and have a good craftsman make one for the KKF ,-leather and canvas gets my vote -
> 
> Designing the perfect roll will be a challenge , just because its a very personal choice just like knifes and tools ;still we can design something all together collectively that will fit 90% of the main needs .


----------



## Miles (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd be very interested.


----------



## chudomir (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm corresponding with the JAW guy at the moment because I'm ordering a custom knife roll for myself. If you want to guys when it arrives (I reckon it will be at least a good month and a half though) I'll take pictures and tell everybody how it is. If I'm happy and you guys like what you see we can speak with the JAW guy from then on and come with a more universal design that he can make.

From now I can tell you though that it's going to be mostly a matter of price...maybe this is a topic of a whole new thread but how much are you willing to pay for a good high quality leather and heavy duty canvas knife roll? 
Me personally: I will pay the money equivalent of a new good knife if what I'm getting potentially is going to stay for my grandchildren to fight over when I decide to kick the bucket.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 10, 2013)

i use this koobi kit. i like it much better than knife rolls. it holds up to 9 knives. great bargain buy for $32 
http://www.koobikit.com/products_knifebag_s101.htm


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 10, 2013)

I got this one recently and so far I'm very happy with it


----------



## labor of love (Mar 10, 2013)

stevenStefano said:


> I got this one recently and so far I'm very happy with it


how much is it? pretty cool looking.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 10, 2013)

labor of love said:


> how much is it? pretty cool looking.



It cost me £50 so say about $75? It was the cheapest one of all I was looking at and I couldn't be happier with it


----------



## azchef (Mar 10, 2013)

I see that the butcher and baker store. Has a canvas and leather roll for 200 dollars. Kind of steep in my opinion


----------



## labor of love (Mar 10, 2013)

azchef said:


> I see that the butcher and baker store. Has a canvas and leather roll for 200 dollars. Kind of steep in my opinion


 
yeah thats a nice site, but its pretty much for high rollers.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 10, 2013)

Well if you buy the cheap bags,they will wear out wt. every day transport.A canvas & leather bag at 200 will last much longer as long as you keep it dry.If it's a good bag you will forget the extra price you spent after a while.

Those look like Randy Haas knives on that site.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Those look like Randy Haas knives on that site.



yep. i've been following them since they did a kickstarter project to raise funds.


----------



## Igasho (Mar 10, 2013)

"Our inaugural knife in the bespoke collection comes from bladesmith Randy Haas and HHH Knives. Featuring a striking "Firestorm" Damascus pattern with a Stabilized Buckeye Burl handle, this 240mm Gyuto is beautiful, refined, and dramatic."


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Well if you buy the cheap bags,they will wear out wt. every day transport.A canvas & leather bag at 200 will last much longer as long as you keep it dry.If it's a good bag you will forget the extra price you spent after a while.
> 
> Those look like Randy Haas knives on that site.


sure, but that website is still overpriced.


----------



## kostantinos (Mar 11, 2013)

I do like JAW a lot

He recently had an awesome custom done with a different leather as well . Price is reasonable as well. He is a cool guy to talk to and deal with .

we should talk more about a KKF kit , how we would like this to be , materials , price etc.i am down with talking ideas . I been looking for a design since the KF years .


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2013)

im sure the quality is there but $200 for a knife bag is out of reach for most people.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 11, 2013)

I came across a Boldric knife bag at JB Prince, which seemed very solid. I don't own one, but I like the idea of the 'knife duffel bag' on the siteso things don't clang around. http://shop.boldric.com/


----------



## kostantinos (Mar 12, 2013)

200 dollars is a relative expense.And here is why: i carry around 7 knifes that collectively worth on the upper side of 2k aprox. if the average petty is around 100 -easy- then why do we consider a well made bag expensive at 200 usd? It is all relative .

In the same sense i do get your point Labor of Love; most people though that can afford 100 dollars for a petty and a 250 dollar gyuto(iam not even talking high end knifes here) should consider that a good carry solution for that investment is in order.So maybe 200 is not extremely out of reach ;On a short note though i do think that the price tag should be reasonably pointing around 150 and really no more than that .

i think that 150 would provide a decent profit to the craftsman and a good value to the customer.


----------



## chudomir (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm willing to back the 150$ price tag on a good bag. IMO if you already spend 600$ on knives you should start thinking about ways you carry them around.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 12, 2013)

As a comparison, I spent close to $2500 on my mountain bike for this years XC season. Looking to upgrade the roof rack on th fiancée' car, which will probably be around $600. Sounds like a lot since there are 200$ models out there, but you have to protect your investment


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2013)

korin edge guards are cheap and work wonderfully. just got a new messermeister roll and it's great!


----------



## kostantinos (Mar 13, 2013)

Some examples for design ideas

http://www.felbert.co/leather-knife-roll/chef-knife-rolls.html#kniferoll

Etsy

http://www.etsy.com/listing/120218334/leather-knife-roll?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/93452997/custom-leather-chefs-roll-by-fullgive?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/96367787/leather-knife-roll?

The prices are up there and obviously there are things that make each idea unique .


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 13, 2013)

kostantinos said:


> Some examples for design ideas
> 
> http://www.felbert.co/leather-knife-roll/chef-knife-rolls.html#kniferoll
> 
> ...



I only like the top one. Problem I find with most leather knife rolls you see being made it out there today is that there less functional then the factory made ones. I would think if someone's going to spend big money on a roll it should be at least as functional if not better than A common factory made one. The top one that I like with a $750.00 price tag,I would think at that price It would be made so that the customers tools/knives custom fit each spot, Maybe it should also be made out of a better grade leather at that price too?

And before someone makes the suggestion or asks, I've already been working on a design for the "perfect role" I'm also still a little partial to a knife "bag" opposed to a "roll" that's something else I'm working on.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a jaw roll. It's good. The handle slots are really tight making for a few scary moments trying to pull a large handled knife out without stabbing myself or running the tip into a wall. They stretch out over time but it's pretty slow going. Like the looks and it seems like great leather and durability. The jaw guy would be a good one to consider for a group by or custom roll or bag. 

I have some new knives that don't have sayas yet so can't go in the roll. This is wierd to say but if their is interest I could do as pass around.


----------



## kostantinos (Mar 14, 2013)

Like the JAW guy as well

Chef Niloc the first one from those links is a custom maker from Toronto if i remember correctly. The rolls are custom made and custom fitted but still 750 bucks for a leather roll seem excessive. I really like the way the blades are stored as opposed to the handles on that design as well.

i would be very interested to see your design ideas i like your storage options at work (i like toolboxes as well) .


----------



## chudomir (Mar 14, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I have a jaw roll. It's good. The handle slots are really tight making for a few scary moments trying to pull a large handled knife out without stabbing myself or running the tip into a wall. They stretch out over time but it's pretty slow going. Like the looks and it seems like great leather and durability. The jaw guy would be a good one to consider for a group by or custom roll or bag.
> 
> I have some new knives that don't have sayas yet so can't go in the roll. This is wierd to say but if their is interest I could do as pass around.



Chuckles: Mate, if you don't mind me asking is your JAW roll custom or one of two designs that he has as standard. 

Guys good leather is extremely tough, no to mention the fact that it looks awesome, but I'm not paying 750$ for a roll even if the bloody thing promises to carry my kit on its own. My maximum is about 350$ and it has to be for a really good quality one. I'll wait and see what the JAW guy has on to say for my custom and come back to you but in the meantime there is some really bad-ass heavy duty canvas out there that comes water-proof, fire-proof etc directly from the factory is extremely easy to work with and is lighter than leather. I've been using a basic 14 pocket one made from cotton canvas for the past 3 years and although they tend to wear out after six months or so for 6£ I just buy another one. 
One of those made from the toughest canvas we can find out there can be made for less than a 40$ we can tweak it a little bit and come up with a design. Just food for though.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 14, 2013)

Got me looking at those JAW rolls.I know leather lasts forever,stitched my Ice Chisel roll out of Suede leather wt. ties to custom fit my tools.No kidding lasted 25 years.

That JAW large is a good looking roll made out of quality leather.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry, I spaced on this thread.



> Chuckles: Mate, if you don't mind me asking is your JAW roll custom or one of two designs that he has as standard.



I have the small one. I like the simplicity.


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 22, 2013)

I run a basic wusthof quad fold roll and have had it for a couple years. It works but it doesn't meet all my needs. I guess it could if I carried just knives but I have my spats and microplane, ceramic rod, peeler, oyster knife, scissors, thermoms, sharpies etc. and yes I run my own tongs. The leather looks cool and I'm sure it would house all my yet to be custom knives but doesn't seem practical right now. In fact I have yet to see, other than a head chef with own office, a place in a kitchen to keep a bag pristine. And honestly I don't want to bring something into a kitchen that's more than my paycheck. Maybe this isn't the right place to talk about working chef's gear. It's not a bad thing but, there are a lot of us who just want to bring their knives to work and keep them safe while doing so. If someone told me it would take a grand to do so I'd quit talking to them. And to clear that up, my knives cost more than my bike which can go anywhere and I weld/cut/grind my own schtuff on my rock crawler which I run with TJs and JKs frequently. But then again... I'm just a line cook.


----------



## pleue (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a custom leather roll hand made by my girlfriend. Hand stitched semi brown suede with a canvas lining. Pretty simple, trifold design with 10 slots (3/4/3) and closes like an old school manila envelope with 2 sets of sewn-on old brass coins and some braided waxed thread that you figure eight around each pair of coins. I keep my work knives in the roll and have a separate cloth roll for spats, spoons, markers, etc. I worried about stains and such before, but after the first one, it's become kinda like a patina. Working on getting sayas for all my knives, but for now some of them just don't have em on and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 23, 2013)

Sounds sweet. How's about a picture?


----------



## Gravy Power (Mar 23, 2013)

We should get a picture of the knife roll too...


----------



## pleue (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll work on it, gf is out of town with her camera. I'll try to get a gallery post up to of the growing (slowly now) collection of knives. It's probably the nicest thing I own to be frank. All hand stitched. Second one she made, first one was stolen about a year ago.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 5, 2013)

Just recieved the Boltric 18 pocket black leather bag fr. JB Prince.It is made fr. water buffalo hide in India.It is well made,soft leather.Smells good,holds quite a few knives even wt. Saya's.Good design even slots for pens & buss. cards.I was pleased that it was much more impressive than in the pictures online.

To me this is a worthy bag to carry fine Japanese blades.Leather is the best as long as your not one of those vegan types


----------

